# Trackmania Nations Forever white screen on windows 8.1



## P4-630 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello all,

I used to play Trackmania Nations Forever on my pc with Windows Vista, I have a laptop now with Windows 8.1 and the game won't run anymore   I downloaded the game from http://www.gamefront.com/files/TrackMania+Nations+Forever+Free+Full+Game/;10013754;/fileinfo.html , I'm getting a white screen, I tried benchmarking but it also did not work. I also tried to install from Steam but having the same problem. I found on the internet that downloading the game from the developer's website would solve the problem. But they don't have this game available for download anymore.
I already tried compatibility mode for Vista SP 2, did not work either.

Anyone else having this problem?
Did you find a solution?
Thanks.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2014)

No one playing this game?


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 20, 2014)

I have United Forever and also the new range of TM games (valley, canyon etc). They run fine on Windows 8 (not 8.1 - still yet to get around to updating my laptop) on my laptop. Have you tried different visual quality settings in the configure sub-menu in the launcher? I found I get a white screen if I set AA on 4x or greater. Lower AA or turning it off completely solved the issue for me.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> I have United Forever and also the new range of TM games (valley, canyon etc). They run fine on Windows 8 (not 8.1 - still yet to get around to updating my laptop) on my laptop. Have you tried different visual quality settings in the configure sub-menu in the launcher? I found I get a white screen if I set AA on 4x or greater. Lower AA or turning it off completely solved the issue for me.



Ok I'll give it a try, turning off AA.

Edit: I reinstalled it, when starting it wants to benchmark first, then I get "Could not retrieve your graphics device performance. Automatic graphics quality may be inadequate. Then I have set all settings to lowest possible, trying to benchmark and it still gives me a white screen 
"Your graphics card supports "Current" settings at 0fps."


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 20, 2014)

that sucks man. Also the message about not being able to retrieve graphics device performance is normal. Seems to happen when running the game with fairly new hardware or running on integrated graphics. I don't have TM United on steam as I bought it way back before it was on steam. TM2 games I have on steam though. I guess your search about finding that only versions from Nadeo work may be true.


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 20, 2014)

Try re-installing the motherboard chipset for your computer and then re-test.
Here are all your drivers
http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/ASUS_ROG_G750JX/HelpDesk_Download/

Here is just the mobo Chipset drivers for OS 8.1 64bit


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/DriversForWin8.1/Chipset/Chipset_Intel_Win81_64_VER9401022.zip

P.S. Don't forget to do the reboot after installing before re testing the game. Good luck.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2014)

DRDNA said:


> Try re-installing the motherboard chipset for your computer and then re-test.
> Here are all your drivers
> http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/ASUS_ROG_G750JX/
> 
> ...




I also checked on the Asus site myself for updates, this is what I get trying to install it:


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 20, 2014)

Select Yes.

I'm not sure where the newer version came from as Asus doesn't list that version for your laptop....maybe Windows update did it and often windows update is wrong.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2014)

DRDNA said:


> Select Yes.
> 
> I'm not sure where the newer version came from as Asus doesn't list that version for your laptop....maybe Windows update did it and often windows update is wrong.



I just went to the Intel website to run a scan and it said the chipset driver was valid, it is the latest version.
I don't want to install an older version.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2014)

DRDNA said:


> Select Yes.
> 
> I'm not sure where the newer version came from as Asus doesn't list that version for your laptop....maybe Windows update did it and often windows update is wrong.



I had downloaded it from the Intel website.
What difference does it make?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2014)

All my other games working fine.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 20, 2014)

newer version usually offer better performance, better features or bug fixes
but sometimes some apps may not work well with that.



> Operating system: Windows XP SP2/Vista SP1/Windows 7
> CPU: Pentium IV 1.6GHz / AMD Athlon XP1600+
> RAM: 256 MB (XP) or 512 MB (Vista/7)
> 3D graphics card: 16 MB, 100% DirectX 9.0c compatible
> ...


i just think that the game limited to 7

http://trackmaniaforever.com/


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok I tried it, installed the older version... No luck


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> newer version usually offer better performance, better features or bug fixes
> but sometimes some apps may not work well with that.
> 
> 
> ...



THE_EGG runs it on windows 8


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 20, 2014)

have u tried updating the game with the lastest patch? i also read that the white screen is caused bcs it tries to connect to the internet and cannot connect.

dunno if this simple fix that's on youtube can help yeh:


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> have u tried updating the game with the lastest patch? i also read that the white screen is caused bcs it tries to connect to the internet and cannot connect.
> 
> dunno if this simple fix that's on youtube can help yeh:


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 20, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 58544



oki, then have u tried what's on the yt i link? ^^


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 20, 2014)

i dunno it will work or not
i ever play age of empires II on 7 but i need to kill explorer process through task manager, if not the game will show in 256 color


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 20, 2014)

Just downloading this to test because i remember playing it but not sure if i was on windows 7 at the time, Will post back soon with results.


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 20, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> THE_EGG runs it on windows 8


Probably doesn't help by saying this but some extra info was that it was on my Taichi31 that has integrated graphics (still the original drivers as apparently newer ones kill the second screen functionality).
These are the settings I use;


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> oki, then have u tried what's on the yt i link? ^^



No it did not work   I'm about to give up


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> Probably doesn't help by saying this but some extra info was that it was on my Taichi31 that has integrated graphics (still the original drivers as apparently newer ones kill the second screen functionality).
> These are the settings I use;



But mine does not even want to run the benchmark when starting up, and with all settings at low it does not work either.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 20, 2014)

tried compatibility mode, or running as admin?


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 20, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> But mine does not even want to run the benchmark when starting up, and will all settings at low it does not work either.



ok because it's on steam have you tried verifying the integrity of the game cache?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2014)

AthlonX2 said:


> tried compatibility mode, or running as admin?



Yes I did, no luck with that.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> ok because it's on steam have you tried verifying the integrity of the game cache?



At the moment I have it not installed from Steam.
How to verify the integrity of the game cashe?

I just downloaded it from here: http://www.gamefront.com/files/TrackMania+Nations+Forever+Free+Full+Game/;10013754;/fileinfo.html  and installed.

Since it would not work, I also tried to install from steam, with the same problem.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 20, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> At the moment I have it not installed from Steam.
> How to verify the integrity of the game cashe?
> 
> I just downloaded it from here: http://www.gamefront.com/files/TrackMania Nations Forever Free Full Game/;10013754;/fileinfo.html  and installed.
> ...


In steam you right click on the game then click properties then click local files and verify cache.

I'm also having the same problem as you and nothing i try helps.

Just verifyed my files even though i have only just downloaded this game to test and it found 1 bad file so i let it fix this and now i get a DX9 error lol.

Was getting a white screen before i checked files.


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 20, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> At the moment I have it not installed from Steam.
> How to verify the integrity of the game cashe?
> 
> Since it would not work, I also tried to install from steam, with the same problem.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2014)

It seems it runs just fine on windows 8 but just not on windows 8.1...


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 20, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> It seems it runs just fine on windows 8 but just not on windows 8.1...



This makes sense to me as i am sure i have had it working on 8, This is the first time i have tryed with 8.1 but i will not give up yet lol


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2014)

animal007uk said:


> This makes sense to me as i am sure i have had it working on 8, This is the first time i have tryed with 8.1 but i will not give up yet lol



Let me know if you get it running some way!  Thanks for trying!


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 20, 2014)

I gave up with the steam version after trying many things and decided to download the files elsewere and guess what? It now seems to work hmm.

I did nothing else to the files after downloading them from another site, i just ran it and it worked but the steam version defo does not work for me.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2014)

animal007uk said:


> I gave up with the steam version after trying many things and decided to download the files elsewere and guess what? It now seems to work hmm.
> 
> I did nothing else to the files after downloading them from another site, i just ran it and it worked but the steam version defo does not work for me.



I got it working animal007uk!!     Softonic had an updated version 2.11.26 and I had downloaded version 2.11.11 probably the same version as on Steam.
Thanks!


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 20, 2014)

Hahah nice nice  and your welcome just glad it worked.
Think i will have to moan at valve and get them to fix the steam version.

I think i will keep this installer and then if anyone needs it i will be happy to upload it so others can download


----------



## colfin_96 (Aug 25, 2015)

animal007uk said:


> Hahah nice nice  and your welcome just glad it worked.
> Think i will have to moan at valve and get them to fix the steam version.
> 
> I think i will keep this installer and then if anyone needs it i will be happy to upload it so others can download



Hey animal007uk,

I just installed TM Nations Forever and have the same problem - the only difference is that I've got Windows 10. Do you think you could upload or give me a link to the version you've got? That'd be great!!


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 25, 2015)

colfin_96 said:


> Hey animal007uk,
> 
> I just installed TM Nations Forever and have the same problem - the only difference is that I've got Windows 10. Do you think you could upload or give me a link to the version you've got? That'd be great!!



You just need to search and download a patch from the internet.

http://www.patches-scrolls.com/trackmania_nations_forever.php

or

http://www.4players.de/4players.php...oad/54748/TrackMania_Nations/Patch_21126.html

Have fun playing!


----------



## Luka KLLP (Aug 25, 2015)

Had the same problem on Windows 10, there was actually a guide on Steam for fixing it (it says Windows 8 but worked for me): "http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=448953593".

Probably the same patch P4-630 gave, but I thought it might be worth mentioning


----------



## colfin_96 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for your answers, but none of them worked. I tried both of P4-630's links, downloaded and installed and tried compatibility mode, restarted the computer, executed as admin, but it didn't work. I also tried Luka's link but changing the .ini file didn't work either...

Additionally I checked I had the newest Chipsets etc. installed as my system is only a day old  

I'll try installing and playing some other games and see if they work. I'll tell you if they do or don't 

Thx again for your help


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 25, 2015)

Just downloaded and tested and it all seems to work fine for me on windows 10 with no patch but i guess the version i have is the most uptodate.

Will link the version i just installed once it's uploaded.

http://we.tl/jBPUTLq7jn This is the version i used and all i did was install it and that was it, no patching or editing files and it just worked.

If it does not work for anyone else then i don't know what to say to be honest.


----------



## colfin_96 (Aug 25, 2015)

Still doesn't work... I think it's got to do with my laptop - When I start it and it closes straight away, there aren't even any logs in the Event Viewer so I'm guessing something's wrong with my computer... Funny thing is, that it had worked on a previous installation of Windows 10, which was on my HDD. I've added an SSD lately and installed Win 10 on that and wiped my HDD, but I don't see how that would change anything...
I also added a second RAM stick (or how do you call them?) to my laptop so it's nice and fast, but maybe that's what's causing the problem... I'll remove it tonight and retest it again.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 25, 2015)

Can you list your laptop specs please as it might help us work out whats going on.

On thing you can try is download the directx websetup and let it install any missing files if it needs to.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/download/details.aspx?id=35

Also make sure your drivers are installed and uptodate.


----------



## colfin_96 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ok I've added the Specs - I hope they help. It's basically a standard Acer Aspire 7739G with an added SSD and 4GB Ram card and I've removed the CD Drive (for the SSD )

I've actually just reinstalled Win 10 because there was some problem but I'm just getting loads of errors now  I think my laptop doesn't like Win 10


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 26, 2015)

colfin_96 said:


> I've actually just reinstalled Win 10 because there was some problem but I'm just getting loads of errors now  I think my laptop doesn't like Win 10



When did you first notice issues? I notice from your system spec that you have mixed memory modules so i wonder if this is causing issues.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 26, 2015)

just DL'd this, seems like a decent distraction for a bit....and maybe longer.


----------



## colfin_96 (Aug 26, 2015)

animal007uk said:


> When did you first notice issues? I notice from your system spec that you have mixed memory modules so i wonder if this is causing issues.



After I added my SSD, I installed Win 7 on it and then updated it to Win 10 (I know this sounds stupid, but that's the way I did it ). Then I also added the 4GB Ram and then installed TM. That's when I noticed it. I actually just downloaded Maniaplanet too and that doesn't work either.

The last time I played TM was before I added the SSD and RAM - but on Win 10!

I've removed the Ram but neither of the Trackmanias work... They both just flash up and close after you press "Play"

I also tried turning my Firewall completely off and have tried launching TM in different networks, because I thought it might have to do with that, but same problem anywhere, so it must have to do with my laptop itself.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 26, 2015)

Have you installed the drivers from nvidia and intel?


----------



## colfin_96 (Aug 26, 2015)

Well according to my Device Manager it says Intel(R) HD Graphics and NVIDIA GeForce 610M...


----------



## colfin_96 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey all

It finally works!!! I went to acer and downloaded the drivers for nvidia and intel - there were 3 different ones... I installed them all and it finally works!! Thanks for all your help! It was my stupidity once again...


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 27, 2015)

colfin_96 said:


> Hey all
> 
> It finally works!!! I went to acer and downloaded the drivers for nvidia and intel - there were 3 different ones... I installed them all and it finally works!! Thanks for all your help! It was my stupidity once again...



Sorry for the late reply, i was ment to post lastnight and ask you to download the proper drivers as the ones windows installs suck 99% of the time lol.

Glad its finaly working enjoy


----------

